# -FREE- YRT Bus service from Feb. 4/2012 - Mar. 31/2012 get riding!!!



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Well the strike is over and it seems the YRT is making good on it's promise of free service. Not sure if they may change the 2 month free service near the end of the 2 months so yo've never taken the YRT or want to have meet ups or just ride the YRT from station to station to see how the routes are.  Oh the topic info I recieved off CP24 on thier tv news rerun @ ~0130ish.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/York_Region_Transit

http://www.yrt.ca/en/schedulesmaps/maps.asp

RAAAAWWWRRR!!!!!!



> 2011-2012 Labour StrikeStarting on 24 October 2011, bus drivers and workers contracted by Miller Transit, First Student and York BRT Services (Veolia) started striking, protesting over wages and benefits for three months. Over 60 percent of bus routes in York region were non-operating. All Viva routes were also non-operational. Starting on 5 December 2011, YRT and Viva workers started picketing at Finch-GO Terminal, YRT Headquarters, South-West Division Garage, and Richmond Hill Centre Terminal. 96% of all YRT/VIVA routes are currently set to return to service by Saturday, February 4, 2012 (EST), with full services operational by Monday, February 6, 2012 (EST). In compensation for the three months of lacked service, York Region is giving two months of free busing, using the money obtained by not having to pay striking workers.


 - source wikipedia

http://www.680news.com/news/local/a...f-free-transit-service-to-yrt-and-viva-riders


----------

